# Season Pass records all even though option is set to new only



## microbeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Some of my Season Passes record all episodes of the show even though I've set the option to record only new episodes. I'm a new TiVo owner using a Wow M-card. Am I missing something? How can I get only new episodes?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

microbeman said:


> Some of my Season Passes record all episodes of the show even though I've set the option to record only new episodes. I'm a new TiVo owner. Am I missing something? How can I get only new episodes?


Some content providers do not provide the information necessary (correct Original Air Date) for the TiVo to be able to know whether an episode is new or not, so the TiVo defaults to recording it rather than missing an episode. For what programs are you seeing this behavior?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Just wait a couple of weeks for some of them. Others you'll have to adopt other strategies.

In the interest of erring on the side of caution, TiVo's definition of "new" is anything with an original air date within the last 28 days (it might only be 14 days, I can't remember) that has not been recorded before. So a brand new TiVo will record some extra shows for 28 (or 14) days.

However, there are a very small number of shows, particularly Comedy Central shows, where the source doesn't give enough information to tell whether the show is new or not, or has been seen before. So the TiVo will always record most episodes of "The Daily Show". Search in the threads for ways around that - there's been hundreds of posts on it.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

microbeman said:


> Some of my Season Passes record all episodes of the show even though I've set the option to record only new episodes. I'm a new TiVo owner. Am I missing something? How can I get only new episodes?


New TiVo owner here too, same thing happened to us. The shows are "new" to your TiVo. Over the next week or two the behavior will stop and the TiVo will record new only.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Your first guess was correct. TiVo has a 28 day rule.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Your first guess was correct. TiVo has a 28 day rule.


They very definitely have a 28 day rule for not recording a show that has been recorded previously. However, I thought years ago that the limit for "new" was different and was 14 days. Perhaps they've changed it since I see other folks talking about 28 days.


----------



## microbeman (Oct 11, 2013)

CrispyCritter said:


> So a brand new TiVo will record some extra shows for 28 (or 14) days.


This makes sense. Thanks


----------



## microbeman (Oct 11, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> New TiVo owner here too, same thing happened to us. The shows are "new" to your TiVo. Over the next week or two the behavior will stop and the TiVo will record new only.


Ok, thanks for this.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It's fairly rare for an episode of a series to be shown more than 8 but less than 28 days after its first airing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> It's fairly rare for an episode of a series to be shown more than 8 but less than 28 days after its first airing.


Not really on channels like USA, FX, and Spike. Many times they will have little 3-4 episode runs of shows at the end of the month to repeat. I think the networks have gotten better about more frequent repeats and marathons to keep people caught up.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Isn't that just a guide issue where the content provider isn't marking the new (first run) episode correctly? It isn't a matter of being "new" to the TiVo and the 28 day rule.. that only applies when you have it set to record new AND repeats. How could something be first run if it already ran - that's only if the guide data either doesn't mark it that way or marks them all that way.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No TiVo uses a 28 day rule for new only also. This is why every time you setup a new TiVo for the first 28 day rule you will pick up repeats even if every season pass is set for new only. 

It is first run to the TiVo because it hasn't recorded in the 28 days since the OAD. 

If it didn't work this way, you would have to set season passes as new and repeats for any channel that shows would air more than once to catch repeat airings in case of conflicts.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

That doesn't seem to make sense to me. I understand if you have something set to record NEW only and the guide data marks the same show NEW twice within 28 day it won't record it a second time in that time frame.

However, if the show is on ABC at 8pm every week, no repeats and marked as NEW in the guide data, in 6 months when repeats are aired, they will NOT record because it's not marked as NEW in the guide data. That has nothing to do with the 28 day rule. The 28 day rule really shouldn't matter in the case of what the OP is saying.

According to your answer above, the show will record the repeats after the season is over because the repeat would be outside the 28 days. But that doesn't happen with my season passes marked as New Only.

I'd suggest the OP to look at the upcoming listings for the shows doing this and see if the guide data has them marked as new. If so, it WILL record them all except the ones already recorded within 28 days.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

NJChris said:


> That doesn't seem to make sense to me. I understand if you have something set to record NEW only and the guide data marks the same show NEW twice within 28 day it won't record it a second time in that time frame.
> 
> However, if the show is on ABC at 8pm every week, no repeats and marked as NEW in the guide data, in 6 months when repeats are aired, they will NOT record because it's not marked as NEW in the guide data. That has nothing to do with the 28 day rule. The 28 day rule really shouldn't matter in the case of what the OP is saying.
> 
> ...


I think the TiVo will record "new only" shows if the original air date is within the last 28 days and the show isn't in either the 28-day recording history or in My Shows. I think it's been reported that it doesn't look at any "new" flag in the guide.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> I think the TiVo will record "new only" shows if the original air date is within the last 28 days and the show isn't in either the 28-day recording history or in My Shows. I think it's been reported that it doesn't look at any "new" flag in the guide.


And it will also record a show if there is no original air date at all. This happens a lot when there is generic guide info for a particular airing. And yeah, the "new" tag means nothing.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The "NEW" tag in the guide is based on the OAD being the same day as the guide entry. That's why a repeat on the same day will also be marked as "NEW".


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> The "NEW" tag in the guide is based on the OAD being the same day as the guide entry. That's why a repeat on the same day will also be marked as "NEW".


 I was going to go back and edit what I meant that "new" is based on OAD.. but work got in the way...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

NJChris said:


> However, if the show is on ABC at 8pm every week, no repeats and marked as NEW in the guide data, in 6 months when repeats are aired, they will NOT record because it's not marked as NEW in the guide data. That has nothing to do with the 28 day rule. The 28 day rule really shouldn't matter in the case of what the OP is saying.
> 
> According to your answer above, the show will record the repeats after the season is over because the repeat would be outside the 28 days. But that doesn't happen with my season passes marked as New Only.


No that is not what I am saying.

I am saying if you bought a new TiVo today and set a season pass for Making Monsters on Travel channel as New only. It would not only record the episode that airs on 10/20, but would also record the 9/29 episodes if Travel channel reran any of them in the next 10 days or so. These would fall under the 28 day rule because the original air date was 9/30, and TiVo didn't record them previously. Now if you had setup the TiVo on 10/29 it would not record the 9/30 episodes but would pick up the 10/6 episodes if they were rerun within 28 days of 10/6 since the TiVo didn't record them originally. The 9/30 episodes would be past the 28 day rule at this point so they would be skipped.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

CrispyCritter said:


> Just wait a couple of weeks for some of them. Others you'll have to adopt other strategies.
> 
> In the interest of erring on the side of caution, TiVo's definition of "new" is anything with an original air date within the last 28 days (it might only be 14 days, I can't remember) that has not been recorded before. So a brand new TiVo will record some extra shows for 28 (or 14) days.....


Mine did this exact behavior, for new shows it also recorded the last 2 weeks or so of episodes. Not a bid deal and regulated itself as it caught up to live.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> They very definitely have a 28 day rule for not recording a show that has been recorded previously. However, I thought years ago that the limit for "new" was different and was 14 days. Perhaps they've changed it since I see other folks talking about 28 days.


It has always been 28 days.


----------

